
4 ways I’ve fucked up as a designer - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/4-ways-ive-fucked-up-as-a-designer
======
uuoc
The owner of the blog post can now add a fifth reason to their collection of
"fuck-ups":

Placing a webpage that contains text and some images into a web-framework that
requires javascript running locally in order to render said text and images.

